# What tracks run a tt-01 class?



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I know Hobbysports in Kzoo runs 'em but who else does? I'd like to hit some other tracks. Also if there is a link to the rules that would be helpful, I'm not sure there is a standard set... Thanks in advance.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

You could run at R/CAR or indy rc raceway. They are both in indianapolis.


----------



## rcracer1971 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.rcarindy.com/


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

these guys have a TT-01 only class that have about 3-4 heats on Friday nights

http://www.indyrcraceway.com/


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info and pm's guys...


----------

